# HomePod comme enceinte Mac mini



## loupied (30 Mai 2019)

bonjour,je voudrais savoir si on peut utiliser le HomePod comme enceinte pour ma mini,pas que pour la musique mais aussi les sons systèmes et autres.

Merci à vous

Bonne journée


----------



## Anthony (31 Mai 2019)

Dans la rubrique _Son_ des Préférences système, on peut régler la sortie :

- des effets sonores du système dans l'onglet _Effets sonores
- _de la musique dans l'onglet _Sortie
_
Si vous êtes connecté à votre HomePod (les explications ici : https://www.igen.fr/accessoires/201...tre-homepod-depuis-votre-mac-et-itunes-104453), et que vous avez choisir _Émettre les effets sonores > Périphérique de sortie audio choisi _dans les Préférences système, les effets sonores sortiront sur le HomePod.


----------



## loupied (23 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour 

Merci pour votre réponse.

Etant aussi en bootcamp avec windows 10,est il possible de se servir du HomePod comme enceinte PC?

Merci à vous


----------

